# Roll over



## fireal (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a year old male german shepherd mix.
hes really intelligent and all that.
i cant seem to get him to roll over, ive asked the vet when we go in for check ups, and she says to holda treat in your hand and slowly put your hand around the back of his head and eventually he will follow it. but it hasnt worked yet.
any ideas?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I get Deuce to lay down and then gently push him to where he rolls onto his side like i'm going to rub his belly. I then roll him all the way over and say "roll over!". We do it 3 times or so and then he gets it.


----------



## fireal (Nov 1, 2010)

Deuce said:


> I get Deuce to lay down and then gently push him to where he rolls onto his side like i'm going to rub his belly. I then roll him all the way over and say "roll over!". We do it 3 times or so and then he gets it.


 thanks, im at home with nothing to do today. so ill give it a try and let you know. thanks!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

There are so many great things to teach a GSD but rolling over was never on my list. Seeing a beautiful GSD rolling over like a poodle never impressed me. No offense I think it's great you are working with your dog.


----------



## fireal (Nov 1, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> There are so many great things to teach a GSD but rolling over was never on my list. Seeing a beautiful GSD rolling over like a poodle never impressed me. No offense I think it's great you are working with your dog.


with school, and work and the girlfriend. i dont have much time to spend on teaching him tricks. i taught him the basics, and to not bark at everything. and to be able to walk off leash , even across the road. ( dont do it, but i can)
but i just thought of rollover and i'd like to teach him it.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

You go for it, it's all good


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I took a treat in my hand and let Dodge smell it then I moved my hand towards his down by his back leg then across his back causing him to flip on his side then I kept moving my hand down and away from him until he rolled over. I did this several times until he got it then I added the word "over" then a hand signal.


----------

